#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  MSS - Manufacturers Standardization Society of the Valve and Fittings Industry - need

## Marty Thompson

✏️  MSS STILL MISSING  👇
MSS SP-111-2020 
Gray-Iron and Ductile-Iron Tapping Sleeves 

MSS SP-157-2020 
Quality Standard for Phosphate Surface Protective Coatings for Valves, Fittings, and Related Steel Piping Components 

MSS SP-98-2020 
Protective Coatings for the Interior of Valves, Hydrants, and Fittings 

MSS SP-108-2020 


Resilient-Seated Cast Iron Eccentric Plug Valves 

MSS SP-65-2019 
High Pressure Chemical Industry Flanges and Threaded Stubs for Use with Lens GasketsSee More: MSS - Manufacturers Standardization Society of the Valve and Fittings Industry - need

----------

